# Gas Lamp Restoration



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

The original owner/builder of my home put a gas lamp in on my front walkway in 1969. This year, the steel post finally gave up and cracked when I leaned on it slightly to dig out some tulips that I planned on getting rid of. I'm glad that I broke it and it wasn't one of the kids.

Early photo before it broke. This photo also shows the dual mantle setup which I changed out for an open flame:


I dug it up, pulled the remaining stub out of the ground with a big chunk of concrete stuck to it. I used a tow strap hooked to the hitch to give it a little persuasion and luckily it wasn't much of an issue.

The old lamp was well weathered with 60 years of being hot 24/7/365.




I bead blasted the lamp to remove the old finish:


I ordered a new post from American Gas Lamp (https://americangaslamp.com/) with my specifications and they shipped it out as expected. I excavated my hole a little better in preparation for the new concrete and squared up my post, dropped a 50lb bag of fast-setting concrete, and added a gallon of water. I poked around with a trowel and gave it a little slope to allow water to shed to the soil instead of staying against the post.


I took a little flap of silicone rubber and a hose clamp to make a little water/dirt shield for the 1"x2" hole that the gas plumbing passes through at the bottom of the pipe. I also put some flagging tape around the copper line to notify future diggers.


Here it is painted with Rustoleum 2000F paint and mounted on its new home. I put a new valve in the lamp and she is as good as she was in 1969.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great @Lust4Lawn!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Ware said:


> Looks great @Lust4Lawn!


Thanks, Ware. It was fun restoring something that could last multiple lifetimes instead of what is passed off as quality in today's disposable world.

I know it won't save energy like an LED, but does an LED have fire? This really tickles the Cro-Magnon parts of my cortex. 
https://streamable.com/kv2rs5


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We put some traditional copper gas lanterns on the back porch of our new house. They create a really nice ambience. :thumbup:


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Ahhh very cool!


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Fire !

Good job, I ripped mine out. Kudos to fixing.


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

Awesome and Beautiful! :bandit:

Excellent restoration :thumbup:

So is the lamp feed by a small gas line?....or Propane?....or some other type of gas fuel?



Lust4Lawn said:


> The original owner/builder of my home put a gas lamp in on my front walkway in 1969. This year, the steel post finally gave up and cracked when I leaned on it slightly to dig out some tulips that I planned on getting rid of. I'm glad that I broke it and it wasn't one of the kids.
> 
> Early photo before it broke. This photo also shows the dual mantle setup which I changed out for an open flame:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@Mr Lawn Thanks for the compliments. You are correct. The lamp is fed by a 1/4" soft copper natural gas line and runs 24/7/365. I never turn it off.

The soft copper gas line is coiled like a car spring towards the top of the post which allows you to stretch the tubing out to make the connection to the lamp valve while holding it above the post. After connected, you push the lamp down onto the post and compress the coiled section of tubing. When it's in the right position on the post, there is a butt screw to lock the lamp to the post.


----------

